# Исправление атланта - как способ чудесного исцеления организма



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемы жители этого сайте!
Не знаю обсуждалась ли это раньше. Но хочется узнать мне специалистов и мнение пациентов, кто пробовал данную процедуру, использовал на себе этот "чудесный метод", какой же в действительности от этой процедуры эффект и насколько она действительно чудесная. её уж очень рекламируют некоторые специалисты и даже показывают сертификаты и патенты на методику. Просто уверяю граждан, что эту процедуру нужно выполнять 90% населения, чтобы не мучиться с позвоночником. чтобы быть здоровым и счастливым. А мы глупый народ ходим по всяким врачам используем массу методик для восстановления здоровья. А все оказывается очень просто. Нужно просто поправить атлан по специально разработанной методике.
Когда я попытался немного узнать про эту методику мне ответили вот это.
Цитата из переписке.
_Александр, здравствуйте. Во первых мы не втыкаем его куда то и не привязываем на веревочку, а разблокируем атланто-аксиальный сустав, путём гипер утомления мышц.
Во вторых изучите внимательно физиологию, например "пессимум Введенского" и вы поймёте что мышечную память можно "сбрасывать"._
1) Что за такой метод гипер утомления мышц - это как???? Хочется узнать мнение мануальных терапевтов на этот счет.
2) Как вы относитесь к методу "пессимум Введенского"????
3) Каким образом руками можно сбрасывать мышечную память, за одну манипуляцию???
Очень интересны комментарии специалистов и пациентов на эту тему.

Модератор: удалена ссылка, нарушающая Правила форума.

Цитата из переписке:
_Александр, зрите в корень. Родовая травма - надорванные мышцы шеи перекашивают голову - тело начинает подстраиваться, кривиться - с возрастом появляются заметные проблемы со здоровьем. Многие начинают борьбу за выживание с последнего звена этой логической цепочки(поскольку оно явное) и бесконечно ходят по разного рода специалистам, получая временное облегчение. Вы этому подтверждение. Если начать работу с первого звена, то получите максимум результата при минимуме усилий._

Цитата из переписки:
_Александр, вместо тысячи слов одна Правка! И тогда всё встанет на свои места. И позвонки в позвоночнике и концепции в голове. Уж так получилось, что нам навязали теорию о том, что таз - это фундамент позвоночника. Исходя из этого, масса специалистов
бьются с "ветряными мельницами" различных искривлений, получая или временный или более менее стабильный, но удовлетворительный результат. Люди посещают десятки сеансов, а через несколько месяцев всё возвращается обратно. Есть даже клиники которые правят таз за 200тр и у них своё "особое" мнение по этому поводу, опыта наработано много и харизма непробиваемая. Но мы заметили следующую удивительную особенность организма - стоит голове принять более правильное положение(баланс) на своей опоре(позвоночнике) и тело сразу же отзывается на это действие - само начинает стремиться к нормальной осанке. Это говорит о том, что "фундамент" позвоночника всё таки в голове, а тело подстраивается как может чтобы носить её на себе "по уровню". Ведь в голове сознание! Голову удерживают короткие шейные мышцы атланта, значит в них нужно искать источник разнообразных искривлений позвоночника! Надорванные, как правило, при рождении мышцы шеи обеспечивают растущему человеку тенденцию к сутулости, сколиозу, лордозу и, вообще, различным комбинациям перечисленных отклонений ввиду наложения друг на друга генетических особенностей тела и типа полученной травмы. Если с нужных мышц убрать "прописанный" в момент травмы спазм который как раз обеспечивал разбалансировку головы, то дело пойдёт на поправку. Человек даже в росте прибавляет несколько сантиметров без каких то особых ЛФК упражнений. А если в дальнейшем преодолевать инертность плотных тканей тела регулярной практикой йоги или волновой гимнастики, вообще, любым разумным видом двигательной активности, массажа и тд., то можно продвинуть процесс восстановления осанки дальше и довести её до идеала. Регресса при этом не будет.

_


----------



## Evpatiy (1 Фев 2017)

Голову "поправить"и все встанет на свои места))


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Голову "поправить"и все встанет на свои места))


Кому поправить специалисту вправления?


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Доктор Аир про атлант хорошо Вам расскажет,  а может и поможет.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2017)

Метод зарегистрирован Ильей Бурлаковским 
Доктор Аир мне не поможет. Это в Москву надо ехать. Там больше денег на проживание и транспорт уйдет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Стоит-то, сколько?


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стоит-то, сколько?


7000 р за вправление берет. Не мало я бы сказал. Мы в Сибири живем. У нас люди зарабатывают 15-30 тыс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Сеанс мануальной терапии по раблокированию (при наличии блока). С0-С1-С2 7000 рублей.
Что тут скажешь!!!

Разобрался.
Он не врач..
Он: Опытный плавщик первого позвонка и тренер по вправлениям.
Не смогу комментировать эту процедуру, так как она не относится к медицинским.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разобрался.
> Он не врач..
> Он: Опытный плавщик первого позвонка и тренер по вправлениям.
> Не смогу комментировать эту процедуру, так как она не относится к медицинским.


Да Спасибо Доктор Ступин! Я понял, что он даже не имеет мед образования. Действительно тут сказать больше нечего. А я с ним переписывался на предмет того, что нужно весь позвоночник лечить. А он мне, что нет главное исправить атлант и жизнь наладится. Все понятно. Пускай дальше тренирует людей! А так все обставляет, чтобы деньги брать. Приезжает 2 февраля в Новокузнецк ГУРУ специалист. Нет я к нему не собирался идти. Я за 6 лет уже кое в чем разобрался с позвоночником. Просто случайно наткнулся на это и написал им. а они мне ответ. Вот мне показалось, что не лишнее выложить это сюда. А то некоторые люди искренне верят в ГУРУ волшебника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

У меня был знакомых химик (преподаватель), ему с гастритом и повышенной кислотностью назначили препараты для снижения кислотности. И врач случайно обронил:
- Если ничего не будет под рукой, примите соду.
Вот это ему, как химику стало понятно, кислоту "тушим" щелочью.
Так ткшил, что гастрит с пониженной кислотностью заработал.
Пытался содой, даже урологию лечить.

Я где- то на форуме писал:
У нас четыре фундаментальных науки: физика, химия, механика и биология. Фундаментальные поскольку у них есть свои законы которыми они могут объяснить происходящее и предсказать течение процесса. 
Медицина, прикладная наука она берет законы фундаментальных наук и прикладывает их к человеку и его проблемам. Поэтому часто видя часть проблемы понимаемой на уровне своих знаний кажется что все просто и понятно.

Править первый позвонок надо, если там есть что править.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня был знакомых химик (преподаватель), ему с гастритом и повышенной кислотностью назначили препараты для снижения кислотности. И врач случайно обронил:
> - Если ничего не будет под рукой, примите соду.
> Вот это ему, как химику стало понятно, кислоту "тушим" щелочью.
> Так ткшил, что гастрит с пониженной кислотностью заработал.
> ...


Я понимаю. Что если действительно нужно править, то нужно. Но это просто обставлено так и денег столько берут..... Хорошо народ разводят на деньги. А главное выставляют это, что прямо весь позвоночник встанет правильно если исправить первый позвонок.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Сами же сказали, для денег.
За снятие блока не отдадут.
За здоровье на всю жизнь отдадут.
К тому же если человек в это поверил (серее с лабильной нервной системой) и пошёл на процедуру, то он и прислушиваться будет не к шее и голове, а ко всему организму.
 А "ищущий, да и обращет"!
С точки зрения маркетинга, все выстроено правильно.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сами же сказали, для денег.
> За снятие блока не отдадут.
> За здоровье на всю жизнь отдадут.
> К тому же если человек в это поверил (серее с лабильной нервной системой) и пошёл на процедуру, то он и прислушиваться будет не к шее и голове, а ко всему организму.
> ...


Согласен!
Там у них такая реклама в Контакте. Все так расписано и запись прямо чуть ли не к богу на прием. 
Вот только за 7 000 р. можно найти способ от которого больше толку будит.
Вообще вот эта вера у людей такая есть, которую ну ничем не выбьешь из головы. Вера в то, что вот сходить бы к настоящему лекарю, которые взмахнет руками или даст таблетку или настойку, и от этого болезнь ну просто исчезнет мгновенно и станешь здоровым и счастливым. 
Ну не бывает так практически никогда. Особенно если болезнь серьезная. Конечно у меня знакомый вывихнул плече. Пошел и в правил его. Его вылечили одним приемом. И он мне все, что ты типа там мучаешься со своим позвоночником иди вон и вправь и все пройдет. Я на него смотрю и даже не пытаю с ним спорить. Просто говорю, что мне так не поможет, поверь.
Человек верит в чудо! Хотя умом понимает, что волшебство только в сказках.


----------



## Evpatiy (2 Фев 2017)

Мне тут один такой "деятель" попался в одной из соц сетей.Кличет себя "Костоправ от Бога" Так вот он без зазрения совести (за$) берется детям шеи и спины"вправлять"(ну и взрослым тоже) Без какого либо Мед образования. Самое удивительное,что желающих валом ..А почему? Потому,что обещания шибко смелые : грыжи "всасывает"  парезы "убирает"  нервы "освобождает"  ....Болезнь Бехтерева за 10 сеансов "исцеляет"чего уж тут говорить...


----------



## leo1980 (2 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Мне тут один такой "деятель" попался в одной из соц сетей.Кличет себя "Костоправ от Бога" Так вот он без зазрения совести (за$) берется детям шеи и спины"вправлять"(ну и взрослым тоже) Без какого либо Мед образования. Самое удивительное,что желающих валом ..А почему? Потому,что обещания шибко смелые : грыжи "всасывает"  парезы "убирает"  нервы "освобождает"  ....Болезнь Бехтерева за 10 сеансов "исцеляет"чего уж тут говорить...


да таких хватает.
я думаю форумчани, могли бы смело сделать ветку - шарлатаны.


----------



## Evpatiy (2 Фев 2017)

И Вы Уважаемый Александр почему то представляетесь мне потенциальным клиентом таких вот "лекарей"  А может ну их чудеса-то? Может лучше медицина"нечудесная" а своя родная да понятная"корявенькая" да бесплатная?



leo1980 написал(а):


> да таких хватает.
> я думаю форумчани, могли бы смело сделать ветку - шарлатаны.


Говорят нельзя,я уж интересовался ))


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2017)

leo1980 написал(а):


> я думаю форумчани, могли бы смело сделать ветку - шарлатаны


Только делясь собственным опытом обращения...


----------



## leo1980 (2 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Говорят нельзя,я уж интересовался ))


если конечно написать что человек с мед. образованием шарлатан, то да, думаю нюансы будут, даже если он и работу свою делает плохо. А может не будет, не знаю.

а вот если, человек без образования медицинского, и оказывает мед. услуги - то думаю можно, а если нет, так тогда и я начну по инету лечить


----------



## Niks44 (5 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Мне тут один такой "деятель" попался в одной из соц сетей.Кличет себя "Костоправ от Бога" Так вот он без зазрения совести (за$) берется детям шеи и спины"вправлять"(ну и взрослым тоже) Без какого либо Мед образования. Самое удивительное,что желающих валом ..А почему? Потому,что обещания шибко смелые : грыжи "всасывает"  парезы "убирает"  нервы "освобождает"  ....Болезнь Бехтерева за 10 сеансов "исцеляет"чего уж тут говорить...


Не Казак ли костоправ а кличут Виталий? Из Херсона


----------



## Evenelf (6 Фев 2017)

У Антона Алексеева есть забавное видео на тему правки атланта.
А на Казака что Вы, он же открытые переломы говорит править может


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

leo1980 написал(а):


> если конечно написать что человек с мед. образованием шарлатан, то да, думаю нюансы будут, даже если он и работу свою делает плохо. А может не будет, не знаю.
> 
> а вот если, человек без образования медицинского, и оказывает мед. услуги - то думаю можно, а если нет, так тогда и я начну по инету лечить


Мне вот тоже деятель с мед. образованием помог шею довернуть.


----------

